# Mavic GEL 280 - Durability?



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm considering racing only a set of Mavic GEL 280, 32 hole. I'm 6',3", about 180. Are these wheels too light for me? I doubt that I'd have any problems with the front wheel but maybe the rear??????


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice rims. Get them hand made, best butted spokes, all 3x. You might have to baby them, but you will be miles ahead of servicability of boutique wheels IMHO.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

ridewt said:


> I'm considering racing only a set of Mavic GEL 280, 32 hole. I'm 6',3", about 180. Are these wheels too light for me? I doubt that I'd have any problems with the front wheel but maybe the rear??????


You might want to consider using a GL-330 in the rear, or using 36 spokes. Or just build them and race away. It depends on your riding style, and what kind of havoc you wreak on wheels. I ride 32 spoke, 350 gram tubular rims, and I'm about 215 lbs. No issues. I don't race, never will, but a nice light set of sewup wheels is still the most cost-effective upgrade for a road bike, IMHO.

Not only will you be miles ahead of boutique wheels, service-wise, they'll also be lighter than almost any low-spoke-count wheels on the market today. With 280s, lightweight hubs, and DT revos or other lightweight spokes, you'll be in the 1200 gram range, maybe the high 1100s, without cassette and skewers. And you'll spend under $800 to get there.

The appropriate tires for such a wheelset are, of course, Dugast silks.

--Shannon


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Dugast silks?*

Thanks for your replies. Never heard of Dugast silks - where can one get those?


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

Just about nowhere. I've been looking for a couple of years without success. The cotton tires, when you can find them are now around $150 each, so the silks would surely be in the range of $200 per tire.

FWIW, back in the days when GEL 280's and GL 330's were commonly used, the standard # of spokes for just about everyone was 36. I'd say that 32 spoke front and rear for a guy your size is going to be really fragile. The typical lightweight race wheels long ago for someone your size would be GL 330's, 36 spoke, 3 cross, front and rear. You might be able to get away with GEL's in front, but you'd need to go with 36 spokes. As it stands, I think you're likely to have problems with your front wheel, and trouble with your rear wheel is inevitable.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*I agree - too fragile for your weight*



DMoore said:


> Just about nowhere. I've been looking for a couple of years without success. The cotton tires, when you can find them are now around $150 each, so the silks would surely be in the range of $200 per tire.
> 
> FWIW, back in the days when GEL 280's and GL 330's were commonly used, the standard # of spokes for just about everyone was 36. I'd say that 32 spoke front and rear for a guy your size is going to be really fragile. The typical lightweight race wheels long ago for someone your size would be GL 330's, 36 spoke, 3 cross, front and rear. You might be able to get away with GEL's in front, but you'd need to go with 36 spokes. As it stands, I think you're likely to have problems with your front wheel, and trouble with your rear wheel is inevitable.


At 150 - 155 lbs I've ridden 330's rear and 280's front for years and year (32 hole) - in fact I still have about 5 sets of both to last me until I'm in a retirement home. Great at my weight for about 3 years service until they start to crack at the eyelets. For your weight I'd agree that if you even find a 330 rear you should get that and the front 280 in 36 hole in order to expect any decent life. 

Since 32 holes is more common consider a 330 gram (or so) front with 400 gram rear. Ambrosio makes such weights - check out La Bicicletta or Texas Cyclesport.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

ridewt said:


> Thanks for your replies. Never heard of Dugast silks - where can one get those?


Any LBS with a Euro-Asia account can get them. The cottons should be about $110 - 120 per tire, the silks about $140-150, based on E-A's '03 dealer pricing. We haven't gotten our 04 catalog yet, so prices might have gone up this year, especially with the dollar / euro ratio.

I think that, even fairly recently, Dugast was the most ridden tire in the pro peloton. He makes a lot of tires with other companies logos, to satisfy sponsor requirements.

--Shannon


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

At 180 pounds, I wouldn't use a GEL280 in back for anything except road races. Even then, you might get only a year out of it before the rim starts to crack. You could rebuild with a Reflex tubular CD rim in back, and save the GEL280 for when the front starts to fail.


----------



## jw25 (Feb 23, 2004)

ridewt said:


> I'm considering racing only a set of Mavic GEL 280, 32 hole. I'm 6',3", about 180. Are these wheels too light for me? I doubt that I'd have any problems with the front wheel but maybe the rear??????


I'd have to agree with the naysayers here. The GEL rims are very shallow, as most tubular rims were, and almost perfectly box-shaped, bar the concave face for the tire to rest in.
This shape makes for less radial strength than a "U" or "V" shaped rim at a similar weight, though to be honest, 280 grams is a very light rim.
36 spokes would be preferable to 32 - the weight of 4 spokes is fairly minimal, probably on the order of 10-20 grams with nipples factored in, and the smaller distance between spokes makes for more support for the rim. A standard 3 cross, and at your weight, either 14/15's all around, or 14/17's front and left rear, with 14/15's drive side, should last a season, if you're a light rider. If the road quality is a concern, then a GEL 330 rear would be preferable, or else start looking at other rim shapes. Campy made a number of "V" section rims (I think they called them Pentagonal, but the braking surfaces were parallel...), though I couldn't vouch for weights. The current tubular rims are heavier, but the Velocity offerings should be high quality, and readily available.
Jon.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*consider something different .....*

mavic gel 280's & 330's are nice rims. they usually weigh around 310 & 365 grams respectively. Given your wieght, unless you have a support crew i would heed the opinion of others and opt for 330 with a 36 rear & 32 front. The rims are strong but modern dished rear wheels mean they are asked to do too much unless there are plenty spokes. I am still a fan of brass nipples.

The most reliable and longest serving tubular rim i have ever had were from the House of Araya !!!! They make beautiful rims and its beyond me as to why they arent as popular as they should be. They are also still in production and the red label rim i had was good old polished silver with double eyelets - i will always fancy them. Real weights in 32h versions (including eyelets) for the gold label are around 345grams and 380 grams for the red label version.

If you are building these for the road (ie dished) given your weight i would suggest red rear and a gold front. Given my experience (im a bit heavier than you) with a red label rear tied and soldered 36 hole track hub through the streets & sidewalks of manhattan i would be more than confident in suggesting a red label 32 hole rear & a gold label 28 hole front if you dont get too fancy with your spokes & have a good builder. I really abused mine an it held truer than any wheel ive ever had. Any good tubular with at least 140psi - you'll be fine.

Araya also make semi aero profile and anodized tubular rims but i havent tried any of them. Keirin riders often use araya gold labels as a standard no nonsense rim & for good reason.

they are available at both american cyclery & business cycles (that i know of). for a reasonable price you will have a nice and easily servicable, long lasting wheelset that is fairly light and doesn't present issues under braking. i would be confident to use them as a regular wheelset. i swapped over to clinchers for the first time about a year or so and am planning to go back to tubies only - there is nothing like a good tubular wheelset in my experience and i dont even come close to racing. They are just so much fun !!!!!

Keep in mind that i dont think in terms of "race only" or "cost no object". my advice and experience is that of a good wheel for all occasions at a reasonable price. 

ciao


----------



## howard (Mar 25, 2004)

*gel 280*

I have both gel 280s on dura ace hubs sapim laser xray spokes and now reynolds stratus dv ul. compared to my daily ksyriums both the lighter wheels climb considerably better. on the descent and on flat sections the reynolds is hands down the winner. the kysiriums next the 280s the worst. I weigh 150 lbs and need to true the rear every 5-7 rides. On mountain rides the the ksyriums are faster overall. In a sprint the ksyriums are faster top end. Got the cash buy a deep dish carbon


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

ridewt said:


> I'm considering racing only a set of Mavic GEL 280, 32 hole. I'm 6',3", about 180. Are these wheels too light for me? I doubt that I'd have any problems with the front wheel but maybe the rear??????



Didn't we go over this recently?

IME I wouldn't recommend GEL280s for anyone that weighs more than about 150-160#. Any heavier than that and I'd stick with GL330s or heavier rims (Velocity Escapes are one of the sets I'm running). 

IF you do decide to go with the GEL280/GL330, I'd make sure these wheels are laced 3x. Stay away from radial.

HTH,

M


----------

